# A life on the ocean wave



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

If you could have a boat for pleasure activities what would your dream boat look like Or do you already have one?

Mine would look something like this.


----------



## old medic (Mar 25, 2021)

https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/roberts-25

This was ours for about 6 years.... but my dream boat....

https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1981/vagabond-47-3763268/


----------



## jujube (Mar 25, 2021)

We've had boats. My favorite was the pontoon boat.  I'd love to have a houseboat, though.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 25, 2021)

Since my dream would be to live in a cabin by a lake I would like a row boat so I could fish the day away.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

Ours looks like this....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

This is our actual boat...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

We are surrounded by rivers here and seas in Spain so we have marinas all around us... these cabin cruisers moored near us  are the ones I like a lot... large enough to be comfortable  on the narrow  rivers,  but  small enough to get through all the locks..


----------



## Lara (Mar 25, 2021)

Seriously Holly??? It's beautiful!! And so cool. I like yours waaayyyy better than the cabin cruisers nearby


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> This is our actual boat...


Love your narrow boat. Where is it?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

Lara said:


> Seriously Holly??? It's beautiful!! And so cool. I like yours waaayyyy better than the cabin cruisers nearby


oh yes we like ours better than the Cabin cruisers..lol... but I would still like a CR because you get where you're going a little faster... our narrowboat goes only 4 mph... even on open rivers... flat out it's only 6 knots.. great for cruising but not if you want to get anywhere in a bit of a hurry


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Love your narrow boat. Where is it?


where is it ?  ... here where I live...  moored a few miles down the road ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 25, 2021)

On the Grand Union Canal?


----------



## Lara (Mar 25, 2021)

My dream boat looks like this...already owned tho' hook-line-and-sinker


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> On the Grand Union Canal?


No it's on the River Lea..  this is where  she's moored most of the time


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

My dream boat would be a classic...






My husbands dream would be this (with a Canadian flag flying)...






And because this is a dream topic, I'm thinking of everyone here, and so if I were filthy rich, I'd invite everyone to join me in a 2 week getaway in my Super Yacht (all expenses paid).


----------



## Lara (Mar 25, 2021)

"God, please make Aunt Marg filthy rich ASAP. Amen"
Oh, and I need some deck shoes, capri pants, sunglasses, a visor, and sunscreen


----------



## Pecos (Mar 25, 2021)

I know one thing for sure, I would not want to have to maintain any of them.

For me, it would be best if I had a close friend who had one that I could visit when I felt like going back to sea. 31 years in the Navy gives a guy a different perspective. Besides, I am pretty sure that I have lost my "sea legs" at this point.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

Lara said:


> "God, please make Aunt Marg filthy rich ASAP. Amen"
> Oh, and I need some deck shoes, capri pants, sunglasses, a visor, and sunscreen


ROFLMAO!

Lotto doesn't seem to like me, Lara.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 25, 2021)

Lara said:


> "God, please make Aunt Marg filthy rich ASAP. Amen"
> Oh, and I need some deck shoes, capri pants, sunglasses, a visor, and sunscreen


Where is that sign up list. My wife and I can be ready to go in a couple of hours.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 25, 2021)

This is the small one my son just sold.  Now has a much larger one and I'll get a picture of that.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 25, 2021)

Back when we were both working we bought this 34 foot Trojan houseboat. It was so much fun and like having a floating cabin. But, as most boat owners will tell you...owning a boat is like a hole in the water to throw your money in.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2021)

Not for me.

My friends had a small yacht and I visited them twice, with 2 other friends for the weekend in Rhode Island. Not crazy for it. Had fun in town, tho'.

I have been on several boats on lakes, but honestly I don't understand the appeal.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

Folks, check out the views from these bedrooms/staterooms.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I know one thing for sure, I would not want to have to maintain any of them.
> 
> For me, it would be best if I had a close friend who had one that I could visit when I felt like going back to sea. 31 years in the Navy gives a guy a different perspective. Besides, I am pretty sure that I have lost my "sea legs" at this point.


I can't imagine the upkeep either, nor the fuel bill.

I was just reading a little tidbit on yachts, and for a 180′ super-yacht, one should expect a cost of $4.75 million annually to maintain and run, and the average cost to fuel a large yacht comes in at over $500,000.

I'm not going to complain the next time I gas up my car.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Back when we were both working we bought this 34 foot Trojan houseboat. It was so much fun and like having a floating cabin. But, as most boat owners will tell you...owning a boat is like a hole in the water to throw your money in.
> 
> View attachment 156645View attachment 156646


One truly does need deep pockets, don't they?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> One truly does need deep pockets, don't they?


Oh you bet. The winter storage fee was enough to curl your toes. Plus, it had twin 318 V8s to feed. We had it two years and just couldn’t afford to keep it going.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Oh you bet. The winter storage fee was enough to curl your toes. Plus, it had twin 318 V8s to feed. We had it two years and just couldn’t afford to keep it going.


I can totally understand it.

Seems those we talk to that have average sized family boats struggle to afford the expense of fuel for them. Add in storage, insurance, along with any other incidentals, and it seems quite unaffordable for most.


----------



## Chet (Mar 25, 2021)

No grand vessel for me. I had a 12 foot Sea Nymph for fishing and later a Loon 111 kayak. I found that with a boat you do more boating than fishing.


----------



## Dana (Mar 25, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> If you could have a boat for pleasure activities what would your dream boat look like Or do you already have one?
> 
> Mine would look something like this.
> 
> View attachment 156584


Yes...for twenty years or more...like any other Australian who lives near the ocean. Ours is similar to the OP's picture.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 25, 2021)

Lara said:


> "God, please make Aunt Marg filthy rich ASAP. Amen"
> Oh, and I need some deck shoes, capri pants, sunglasses, a visor, and sunscreen


Hilarious!! 

Aunt Marg, that yacht interior looks fancier than a hotel.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 25, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Hilarious!!
> 
> Aunt Marg, that yacht interior looks fancier than a hotel.


It really does, doesn't it, Dob.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is our actual boat...


Learn something new about you every day, do you still have this beautiful thing.  If so do you use it on the regular?


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 13, 2022)

I am in the process of renting a house outside of Honolulu for a year just to see if I like living there. My only son and child lives there and he has been on my case to get over there, so I agreed to give it a try for one year. I hate the idea of leaving all my friends, doctors and church behind and start over. Once there, I am going to buy a nice sized boat to take out on the water and fish and just drift. My son had a big boat and has offered me his to use, but I like being independent.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 13, 2022)

Glowworm said:


> what would your dream boat look like


I've owned many boats, but never could afford that "dream" one.  Now I am downsized to just a canoe and a kayak...

My dream boat would be something on the Gulf of Mexico big enough to fish 100+ miles offshore and with a good comfortable cabin for sleeping.  However I have to admit I envy Holly's narrow boat.  Traveling in one on the canals of the UK or Europe is a dream of mine too.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> moored a few miles down the road ?


Do you ever get out on it?  I think I'd live on it, if I owned one.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Do you ever get out on it?  I think I'd live on it, if I owned one.


my husband used to live on it permanently before we married, he actually was instrumental in the design of this one..... thousands of people now live on Narrowboats due to the high cost of bricks and mortar homes.. 

We don't go out on it now we're separated


----------



## Blessed (Aug 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> my husband used to live on it permanently before we married, he actually was instrumental in the design of this one..... thousands of people now live on Narrowboats due to the high cost of bricks and mortar homes..
> 
> We don't go out on it now we're separated


I had bumped this thread. Can you tell us more about it.  Do you have any pictures of the interior that you could share?  I just hate the fact that you are going thru this horrible divorce. You two had built a wonderful life and he choose to throw it away, breaks my heart.  I hope that you will come out the other side with the appropriate settlement since he was the one that burned it all to the ground.  I know you will be fine, you are a strong, independent, get it done lady.  He has most likely discovered that he has destroyed his own life for foolishness.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I had bumped this thread. Can you tell us more about it.  Do you have any pictures of the interior that you could share?  I just hate the fact that you are going thru this horrible divorce. You two had built a wonderful life and he choose to throw it away, breaks my heart.  I hope that you will come out the other side with the appropriate settlement since he was the one that burned it all to the ground.  I know you will be fine, you are a strong, independent, get it done lady.  He has most likely discovered that he has destroyed his own life for foolishness.


thanks Blessed..I sincerely hope that he has realised this now.. but who knows.. ?.... I think Ive got past wondering if he ever will

What do you want to know about the Boat ?.. We have the longest boat at 72 feet... it has one double bedroom.. a galley kitchen, a livingroom.. shower & toilet..

It runs on diesel.. and the fire uses Calor gas.. 

It travels at 4 knots per hour.. that is the maximum speed permitted on British Canals..


----------



## Blessed (Aug 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> thanks Blessed..I sincerely hope that he has realised this now.. but who knows.. ?.... I think Ive got past wondering if he ever will
> 
> What do you want to know about the Boat ?.. We have the longest boat at 72 feet... it has one double bedroom.. a galley kitchen, a livingroom.. shower & toilet..
> 
> ...





hollydolly said:


> thanks Blessed..I sincerely hope that he has realised this now.. but who knows.. ?.... I think Ive got past wondering if he ever will
> 
> What do you want to know about the Boat ?.. We have the longest boat at 72 feet... it has one double bedroom.. a galley kitchen, a livingroom.. shower & toilet..
> 
> ...


It truly is a floating home! I can see how one could live on one.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Blessed said:


> It truly is a floating home! I can see how one could live on one.


Oh yes it's completely set up for living permanently.. trouble is it does need a lot of maintenance.. and every few years it has to be hoisted out of the water and have it's bottom scraped .. re-tarred etc.. so you can't live on it while that's going on..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

This is a fairly typical interior..






..some people live like Hobo's on theirs... and other people make themvery pretty inside, and modern,,


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is our actual boat...


I live next to the Leeds to Liverpool canal and there are several marinas, where people live on those barges. Most are beautifully painted, like the old gypsy caravans.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I live next to the Leeds to Liverpool canal and there are several marinas, where people live on those barges. Most are beautifully painted, like the old gypsy caravans.


Yes that's the traditional way of living on the boat... many of us have Traditional items on board.. Watering cans, Buckets.. pots etc.. all called Canal ware, and painted in the traditional manner as a nod to the old days.... I've even got a couple of Canal-ware Jugs in my house as well..

This type of thing we have onboard












Sadly the younger folks buying boats now are not buying for the tradition, but because it's much more affordable than bricks and mortar, and they're not interested in the Old Tradition...


----------



## Bella (Aug 16, 2022)

Glowworm said:


> *If you could have a boat for pleasure activities what would your dream boat look like* Or do you already have one?


I'd like to have a boat that's got a little pick up!

The iconic 1986 Wellcraft 38KV Scarab cigarette boat that was prominently featured on the classic 1980's television show Miami Vice is up for sale with a buy-it-now price of $20 million. Now I just need to rustle up $20 million and my dream can come true! 










It would be nice if this came with it! 





Bella


----------



## JustDave (Aug 16, 2022)

This is a Tayana Vancouver 42 hauled out for the marine inspection prior to buying it.  I lived on it for three years and went from California to Mexico to Hawaii to Alaska to Seattle.  I single handed it all, except Hawaii-Alaska.  I had a friend from Washington State aboard for that one leg.  It was a life long dream and lived up to my most hopeful expectations and more.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 25, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> I am in the process of renting a house outside of Honolulu for a year just to see if I like living there. My only son and child lives there and he has been on my case to get over there, so I agreed to give it a try for one year. I hate the idea of leaving all my friends, doctors and church behind and start over. Once there, I am going to buy a nice sized boat to take out on the water and fish and just drift. My son had a big boat and has offered me his to use, but I like being independent.


My grand nephew and his sons lived in Hawaii for quite awhile. They moved to California a couple of years ago and now my great grand nephews are in college here on the mainland. My upstairs neighbor's son and his wife also lived in Hawaii for several years. They came back too. Her son said the cost of living is high and I'd heard that from other sources. Although you'll be leaving behind the familiar, it should be quite an adventure, hopefully a good one. Unless you are very ill, there are doctor tele-visits and Zoom, Duo or Facetime calls to keep you connected with friends.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 25, 2022)

I wouldn't mind owning something like this (took this from our timeshare balcony). But the reality is I'll never be a boat owner.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 25, 2022)

Here is a narrowboat we took in London. But the boat I would love is this one




H


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 25, 2022)

bowmore said:


> HView attachment 236252View attachment 236253ere is a narrowboat we took in London, But the boat I would love is this one


This one's a beauty. I've seen yachts like this on the ocean where our timeshare is and always wondered what are those two "balls" at the top of the boat for.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 26, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This one's a beauty. I've seen yachts like this on the ocean where our timeshare is and always wondered what are those two "balls" at the top of the boat for.


The balls are radomes to protect the radar antennas


----------



## JustDave (Aug 26, 2022)

bowmore said:


> the boat I would love is this one




You have to wonder what some people do for a living.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 26, 2022)

bowmore said:


> The balls are radomes to protect the radar antennas


Thank you.


----------



## timoc (Aug 26, 2022)

A life on the ocean waves​
*Erm*, that means a lot of bobbing about, up and down on the briny, no thanks, I'll stay on 'terra ferma' and pig-out on my ice cream.


----------

